# Surprize Surprize Oldmiser get's a New Shooter



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well in todays mail I got a pkg from Ghost....Man I got to tell you I had all I could do to keep from having tears in my

eyes....The Mule..Oh yeah the Mule...I have wanted 1 for over 6 months..I could never seem too get enough funds

too by a Mule...For my self that's like 4 months saving & even maybe cutting in to my monthly food funds....

I have to say fits in the hand very well super accurate,,,the Mule seems to favor 7/16 steel ammo....I will see about getting some lead

44 cal or 50 cal...for this coming fall...This will be my hunting rig........I done about 30 minutes shooting & ripping up a soda pop can

Just to learn the curve of this Mule..as to where to get a sight ref,,..I will be shooting this now for a few days..

For my self the Mule seems to be very accurate holding side ways...with in a hour I am hitting 9 out of ten....so I am real Happy

with this Mule...

Ghost I am say speechless for the first time..I just can not thank you enough....very kind of you my friend....

well SSF Members thank you for viewing and feel free to leave any comments......~AKAOldmiser


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Well....I made that guy! Happy it is in the hands of someone who likes it so Much!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations OM . You deserve it !


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*From one good guy to another.*


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

@peppermack I see there is a small hole for tube set....thinking maybe 1745?...I may want to swith over too tubes for small game...

I could use a little help on this..Seeing how you created the MULE......OM


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Very good to hear.



Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> *From one good guy to another.*


+1!


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Actually the Mule design is a guys from the UK I believe. Eric got permission to make some cores and I got some from him. I would maybe drill out the hole a little bigger and then really sand it smooth it ya want to get 1745 through there. Or, if that does not sound like fun send it back to me and I will do
It for ya. Just pay the shipping.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very cool when members help each other out


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

The Mule design is one of the simplest and easiest to shoot I have seen. You will love it, it may end up being your favorite.

Yes, Ghost is really an awesome guy, he knows his stuff and is a true gentleman for sure.

wll


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

@Peppermack~~I will let you know more at a later time..as for now it is banded up flat bands..That I shoot 99% of the time any way..

Like I mentioned it was a thought for fall hunting as tubes are quite..I think the design may have come from Toddy .......OM


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Ahh yes! Toddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Awesome! Great story and happy for you OM! Enjoy!

Wonderful thing to do Ghost!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well I think I will be using 38 Cal lead..from a lot of inner net reading..this band set is the perefect for that ammo...

yup I got too say this Mule really rocks....I have 4 hours in to shooting ...getting mostly 9 out of 10 hits ..so I am good.....OM


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Glad to see you got your Mule OM! Sweet looking shooter.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

From one fine gentleman to another, congrats


----------

